
Ask HN: Feedback on my Saas relationship management tool - tixocloud
I&#x27;m building a relationship management tool to help professionals (i.e. startup executives, consultants, sales VPs) build and strengthen their network. It still has rough edges and there&#x27;s more development work on the way but I would love to get some feedback from the HN community: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;orchestrahq.com
======
jklein11
Here is my 2 cents:

I think that this product could be useful. I know people who have a similar
system going with spreadsheets. Having this in a web app could be handy and
make the data cleaner and more accessible than it would be in spreadsheet.
Because there are already a number of CRMs you may want to pick a vertical and
specialize.

In terms of usability there are a bunch of places where you could use better
form validation. For example on registration if you don't enter a company you
can't submit, but there is no alert. Also it looks like there is no validation
on the add contact form. Also, it looks like the contact detail form isn't
finished. The Tasks, Reminder, Relationships and Other sections all don't seem
to do anything.

All in all this looks pretty sweet! Nice Job!

~~~
tixocloud
Thanks for your feedback. I'll have to get them setup and fixed.

I've been thinking about these verticals but not sure which one to go for yet:
\- financial advisors \- insurance advisors \- consultants \- freelancers
and/or contractors

------
AznHisoka
It sounds like something very few people would actually use. Why? Because
everyone is busy and preoccupied with their own jobs. Sales VPs are busy
trying to chase leads. Executives are busy managing their own
product/employees, etc. Networking is one of those things people say they want
to do more of, but in reality nobody finds the time to do so.

~~~
jeffreyjsatx
What I hear you saying is that people see the value in maintaining
business/professional relationships but don't have the time to so do. Maybe
people would use this tool if it could help decrease time spent maintaining a
network?

------
dotmanish
I clicked on the Get-Started link. It kept loading for a few seconds (half a
minute?) and now all I see is a blank page with a colored background.

[EDIT]: I refreshed it did turn up with the Registration screen this time.

~~~
tixocloud
Probably the fact that Angular is taking too long to load. I'll try to see how
I can make it more responsive to the user.

------
jeffreyjsatx
The homepage looks great! Nice start. One note - the 'Get Started' button in
the nav takes me to the bottom of the page, but the only signup button on the
page is at the top of the page.

~~~
tixocloud
Ah yes, thanks. I'll fix it tonight.

------
mtmail
clickable link: [http://orchestrahq.com](http://orchestrahq.com)

"Orchestra shares personalized recommendations" Where would these
recommendations come from? Will you use data your customers enter for
recommendations to other companies as well?

~~~
tixocloud
Not too sure I understand your 2nd question but we'll only be using the data
customers enter for the customers' benefit themselves. Potentially, it could
be recommending when is the best time to reach out to a particular contact,
etc.

~~~
mtmail
Thanks! I understand now. I thought recommendation would point to new
contacts, similar to Facebooks "do you know this person?" and worried contacts
I enter will be recommended to other companies.

~~~
tixocloud
Ah yes, personal privacy is something we take extremely seriously and we will
never sell you out to other companies. In my own personal life, I've also
tried as best as I can to stay away from companies that do these sort of
things. I feel extremely important that there is a trust between us and our
customers.

------
sharemywin
kinda has a similar look/feel to this product:

[https://www.yardbook.com/customers?guest_user=Yes](https://www.yardbook.com/customers?guest_user=Yes)

